# Beinahrt-Weihnachtsausfahrt 2010



## Ripman (21. November 2010)

Tach auch,

in Absprache mit unserem etatmäßigen Tourenwart Uwe haben der Wahre H. und meine Wenigkeit eine Weihnachtstour ausgeknobelt, die wir hiermit anbieten wollen.

Die Runde steht unter dem neugeschaffenen Motto *"Neu- und Erstbefahrungen"* und führt uns über die so genannte Rheinterrasse rund um Bodenheim, Lörzweiler, Nierstein und Nackenheim.

*Eckdaten:* etwa 30-35km, etwa 300-400hm, Rundkurs 
*Schwierigkeitslevel:* 1 (bis auf gefühlte 250cm Level 3)
*Tempolevel: *1 (6 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 4 km/h bei 6 % Steigung)
*Charakteristik:* munteres Auf-und Ab in der Rebenmonokultur ohne allzu deftige Steigungen und ohne "gefährliche" Downhillpassagen

Die Rundtour führt überwiegend über befestigte Weinbergswege sowie ein kurzes Stück auf den Spuren von "Amiche". Wer oder was das ist, bzw. war, findet Ihr vor Ort heraus. Die Tour richtet sich eher an die Anhänger des "Biken mit Freunden", als an an die Racefraktion und ist ausdrücklich auch für Bikeanfänger und Tandemfreaks (Liegerad wahrscheinlich auch) geeignet.

Ein Glühweinstopp zum Aufwärmen ist organisiert, Einkehr am Tourende ebenfalls.

*Vorausetzung zur Teilnahme:* einwandfrei funktionierendes Mountainbike, Helm, der Jahreszeit angepasste Kleidung (event. Wechselklamotten), ausreichend Getränk, bei Bedarf Riegel o.ä., Beleuchtung für alle Fälle nicht vergessen, Moneten

Eingeladen sind alle Beinhart-Mitglieder, nicht nur die, die um diese Jahreszeit sowieso noch draußen rumgondeln. Daneben gerne auch Gäste, die die Beinharten mal unverbindlich kennenlernen wollen.

 *Start:* *Sonntag 19.12.2010, 12.00 Uhr*
*Treff:* *Bodenheim/Rhein Parkplatz "Am Dollesplatz"
GPS: *N49° 55.756', E008° 18.208'

Der Wahre H. und ich freuen uns auf reges Interesse und zahlreiche Begleiter auf dieser netten Runde.

Bitte hier mit fortlaufender Nummer zur Teilnahme anmelden, damit wir den Überblick behalten 

Sollten die Witterungsbedingungen so schlecht sein, dass auf keinen Fall gefahren werden kann, erfolgt hier die rechtzeitige Absage der Ausfahrt. Minustemperaturen und/oder vereinzelte Schneeflocken alleine sollten uns aber nicht von der Erstbefahrung der Rheinterrassen abhalten.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen

@ Präsi und/oder Matthias: bitte oben anpinnen. Danke schön!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. November 2010)

Erster: 
Ich hoffe, bei Pitt gibts genug Glühwein und andere Köstlichkeiten zum aufwärmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (22. November 2010)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Erster:
> Ich hoffe, bei Pitt gibts genug Glühwein und andere Köstlichkeiten zum aufwärmen



Uwe! Kusch! Ab ins Körbchen!


----------



## grosser (25. November 2010)

Hallo
Ich fahr mit, wenn ihr etwas Rücksicht nehmt und ab und zu auf mich wartet!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Caprifischer (26. November 2010)

Dieter... 
wenn du schon nicht zur Weihnachtsfeier kommst, bist du Zweiter!

...und ich Dritter!!!

Gruß Werner


----------



## Doppelherz (28. November 2010)

Schön, schön, wir sind natürlich auch dabei!
Für uns ist das quasi ein Lokaltermin...

Wir würden uns freuen, auch mal wieder die Leute der "Racerfraktion" zu sehen. Es wird halt nur nicht "geraced", damit alle bei dieser Gelegenheit mal zusammen unterwegs sein können. Deshalb vielleicht noch 'ne extra Schicht anziehen, damit ihr nicht einfriert 

Freuen uns auf ein lustiges Miteinander, 
euer Doppelherz


----------



## picard (28. November 2010)

Was ist denn mit "Racefraktion" gemeint? So viele Mitglieder mit Rennlizenz haben wir doch gar nicht?


----------



## Bettina (28. November 2010)

6.
Ich werde auch dabei sein!

bis bald 
Bettina


----------



## Rockside (29. November 2010)

Ich bin natürlich auch zur Weihnachtsausfahrt dabei (7.).


----------



## Ulli1412 (3. Dezember 2010)

Dabei!
Bis denne.....
OK


----------



## Luzie (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin als Nummer 9 dabei...

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch allen eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich schließ mich auch an

Gruß Bonsai


----------



## Otterauge (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

das ist eine gute Zeit und ich bin dabei .. also 11


----------



## matthias2003 (11. Dezember 2010)

#12
ich bin auch dabei und ziehe mich mal warm an, ...

Matthias


----------



## NoTraining (17. Dezember 2010)

#13
hoffentlich finde ich bis Sonntag die Schneeketten

Gruß, Clemens alias NoTraining


----------



## taxbiker (18. Dezember 2010)

NoTraining schrieb:


> #13
> hoffentlich finde ich bis Sonntag die Schneeketten
> 
> Gruß, Clemens alias NoTraining



Hallo - Taxbiker ist dabei - es sein denn es gibt Eisregen....
Bis denn

Taxbiker


----------



## Bettina (18. Dezember 2010)

was brauchen wir denn? Schneereifen oder Eisreifen?
Am Fahrrad meine ich 

Bis morgen
Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (18. Dezember 2010)

HIER SPRICHT LÖRZWEILER! WICHTIGE DURCHSAGE!

Alle Wege sind satt schneebedeckt, in Verwehungen bis zu 30 cm tief. Dennoch lässt es sich gut fahren. Wer die Wahl hat, sollte jedoch besser auf Flatpedale wechseln.

Das Wetter für morgen sieht ganz gut aus (s.u.), vor allem taut es wohl nicht. Für den Einkehrschwung sind Heißwein und eine kleine Stärkung gerichtet. Wir sehen uns morgen früh!

St.

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/mainz/DE0006632.html


----------



## matthias2003 (18. Dezember 2010)

sorry, aber ich komme morgen doch nicht!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und erfriert mir nicht!

Matthias


----------



## Otterauge (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Spikereifen dann breite ab 2.35 ansonsten was breites mit viel Profil... 

Ich bin heute kurz mal gefahren, ist echt anstrengend auf wegen mit viel Schnee oder platten die wegrutschen. Das wird ein Spaß morgen.

Meine Klickis habe ich ganz weich eingestellt... aber vielleicht sind Winterschuhe gar nicht so ein falscher Gedanke....


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Dezember 2010)

wenns garnicht mit dem fahren geht, dann wechseln wir direkt zum Glühweinstopp und bauen Schneemänner


----------



## mbonsai (18. Dezember 2010)

Matthias Du bist doch ne Memme.....wir bauen Dir auch nen Iglo zum Aufwaermen.....


----------



## nicoleII (19. Dezember 2010)

Die Tourbeschreibung ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack und das Wetter scheint ja auch ganz gut zu werden. Ich werde also mal versuchen auch ohne Schneeketten oder Spikes oder dergleichen mitzufahren ;-) Übernehme hiermit die stornierte #12
Bis dann! Nicole


----------



## Otterauge (19. Dezember 2010)

Es hat ja nochmal richtig geschneit... erst mal Schneeschaufeln gehen damit ich überhaupt aus der Tür komme


----------



## Caprifischer (19. Dezember 2010)

...und hier schneits schon wieder!

Sorry, aber ich meld mich hiermit ab, ist mir zuviel Schnee!

Wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß... beim Glühwein!

Gruß Werner


----------



## grosser (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich folge Caprifischer!
Denjenigen die durch den Schnee pflügen wünsche ich viel Spaß!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr jetzt los und kämpfe mich durch den schnee nach bodenheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt 1h Schnee geschaufelt.. das wird echt hard so das ich mir 30~35km durch frischen Schnee kaum vorstellen kann...

@mbonsai 

fährst du sicher... ich lass mich dann zur Not zu unserem Treffpunkt in MZ bringen damit ich mir den Weg spare


----------



## Bettina (19. Dezember 2010)

Otterauge schrieb:


> ..so das ich mir 30~35km durch frischen Schnee kaum vorstellen kann...



Ich stimme zu.  Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass unsere Guides eine Abkürzung finden 

@Guides und Pitt: wie ist denn die Lage?

Bis gleich


----------



## mbonsai (19. Dezember 2010)

jap lass uns aber um 11 uhr schon treffen; hab leider kein Auto und muss deswegen mit dem Bike kommen


----------



## Otterauge (19. Dezember 2010)

Ok... hoffe ich schaffe es noch zieh mich jetzt an... kann ein paar minuten voieleicht später werden...


----------



## Luzie (19. Dezember 2010)

Da es leider bisher keine Absage der Tour gibt... melde ich mich hiermit ab.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## Doppelherz (19. Dezember 2010)

Wir sind dabei. Bis gleich


----------



## nicoleII (19. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, ich muss leider auch kurzfristig wieder absagen - habe keine akzeptable Möglichkeit mehr gefunden, um rechtzeitig zur Startzeit da zu sein 
Mache mich trotzdem noch auf den Weg und schau mir die Gegend mal an - vielleicht fährt man sich ja doch noch über den Weg 
Ansonsten allen viel Spaß im Schnee!!!
Nicole


----------



## mbonsai (19. Dezember 2010)

Sehr anstrengend aber doch schoen mit dieser weissen Landschaft.....ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch Spass beim Essen...vielen Dank Pit fuer den Gluehwein  haette nicht spaeter sein duerfen..

Gruss und schoene Weihnachten

Bonsai


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs leider nicht mehr geschaft: bin 6 km vor Lörzweiler im schnee stecken geblieben und wieder Nachhause gefahren, denn es wäre eh zu spät geworden
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spass im Tiefschnee und dem Glühweinstopp bei Heide als echte Beinharte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin wieder daheim... nach der Super Glühwein Einkehr ... besten Dank... waren wir noch gefühlt 1,5h im immer dichter werdenden Schneegestöber Unterwegs... sehr hart. Leider mußte meine Frau noch zur Weihnachtsfeier so das ich noch 1,5h bis Heim brauchte anstatt ein zukehren.

Ich bin echt geschafft, mit solchen Ausfahrten bekommt Beinhart wenig Zulauf  ... ich bin aber so bekloppt das es mir sehr gefallen hat

An die fahrt werde ich mich noch nee Zeit lang erinnern können


----------



## Bettina (19. Dezember 2010)

Otterauge schrieb:


> An die Fahrt werde ich mich noch nee Zeit lang erinnern können



Genau, tolle Tour mit supernetten Beinharten.  
Beste Verpflegung bei Pitt und Heide, vielen Dank noch mal an diese wunderbare Stärkungsstelle, auch das Pitt uns so entspannt durch die schneebedeckte Landschaft dorthin geführt hat!  Danach wurde es irgendwie härter  Entweder lag es daran dass der Glühwein meine Beine schwer gemacht hatte, oder es war noch mehr Schnee gefallen oder die anderen hatten mehr Glühweinpower getankt...

Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und weiter viel Spaß im Schnee.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Doppelherz (19. Dezember 2010)

Das war echt kultig und wahrscheinlich auch einmalig. Irgendwann war alles nur noch weiß in weiß. Nach dem Pit-Stopp mit Glühwein im Kopf und Stollen im Bauch waren alle auch bei der zweiten Hälfte noch guter Laune. Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Heide! Wer nicht dabei war, hat leider was verpasst. Bessere Schneebedingungen wird's in diesem Winter sicher nicht mehr geben: Surfen im Tiefschnee ganz ohne Eis.
Danke für's Guiden unter erschwerten Bedingungen an Pit, Helge und Jürgen!
Euer Doppelherz


----------



## NoTraining (19. Dezember 2010)

An alle Teilnehmer,

ich habe die Bilder der heutigen Unternehmung unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36062 hochgeladen. Ich fand, es war ein Riesen-Spaß, von dem ich noch meinen Enkeln erzählen werde. Besonderen Dank an die Heißwein-Hersteller und Brezel-Einkäufer, das war einfach wunderschön, unterwegs so gut verpflegt zu werden

Flockige Grüße von NoTraining


----------



## Fubbes (20. Dezember 2010)

Leute, Respekt. Meine Sonntagstour habe ich 200m von der Haustür entfernt abgebrochen. Es ging gar nicht. Geradeausfahren unmöglich. Keine Ahnung, wie ihr das geschafft habt. 

Schöne Weihnachten,
Daniel


----------



## Otterauge (20. Dezember 2010)

Tolle Bilder 

Hier schneit es schon wieder..... gleich wieder durch das gestöber mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (20. Dezember 2010)

Trotz anfänglicher Skepsis und Bedenken wegen der Schneemassen war ich dabei, und ich muss sagen es war eine richtig klasse Runde mit Freunden. Der Schnee war trotz der Höhe sehr weich und griffig, sodaß sehr gut darauf, oder eigentlich besser darin ? , gefahren werden konnte. 
Man hätte glatt meinen können, es wär Winter gewesen. Schee war's.

Danke auch an Heide und Pit für die weihnachtliche Stärkung mit echten Kerzenlichtern !!! 

Ein zweites Abenteuer war dann die Heimfahrt bei sattem Schneegestöber im hügeligen Wiesbaden. Ist aber alles gut gegangen.


----------



## Fubbes (20. Dezember 2010)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Man hätte glatt meinen können, es wär Winter gewesen.


Der Winter beginnt dieses Jahr am 22.12. Alles was du jetzt erlebst, ist Herbst


----------



## Ripman (20. Dezember 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite aus vielen lieben Dank an alle Beteiligten, insbesondere an Familie Heim-Ramackers für die nette Aufnahme und Verköstigung und besonders an Pitt als Spontan-Ersatz-Guide.

Als ich die Bilder sah, konnte ich kaum glauben, das ich Teilnehmer dieser illustren Runde war und das ich, obwohl bekennende Frostbeule, tatsächlich Spaß beim Extremschnee-Biken hatte. Daher auch meinen Dank an unseren Dokumentator 







 C´est moi!

Ich glaube, eine solche Ausfahrt gabs im Club noch nie. Toller Abschluß eines gelungenen Bikejahres.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Steinhummer (20. Dezember 2010)

Euch danke für den Dank und für die Idee, sonst hätte ich an dem Tag den Hintern sicherlich nicht vor die Tür bekommen. Tatsächlich ließ es sich ja ziemlich gut fahren - auch dank "G-Force-Jürgen", der für den Rest der Truppe unter dem Schnee verborgene Gravitationslöcher aufgespürt und unschädlich gemacht hat, wie das Foto beweist.

Respekt auch dafür, wie es Drill-Instructor "Evil Helge" geschafft hat, aus dem Katzensprung Lörzweiler - Bodenheim eine 90-minütige Durchschlageübung zu machen...

Falls ihr nächstes Jahr wieder in der Weinwüste winterradwandern wollt, hätte ich schon ein paar Ideen zu Streckenführung und Einkehrschwung...

Pitt


----------



## Bettina (21. Dezember 2010)

Steinhummer schrieb:


> ... nächstes Jahr wieder in der Weinwüste winterradwandern ...und Einkehrschwung...



Dabei!


----------



## Ripman (21. Dezember 2010)

Auch dabei!


----------



## mbonsai (21. Dezember 2010)

ich auch ich auch


----------



## Otterauge (21. Dezember 2010)

Wär ich auch dabei


----------



## der wahre H. (21. Dezember 2010)

Das Angebot nehmen wir doch gerne an, wobei wir die Downhill-Schmankerl am Roten Hang nächstes Jahr nicht auslassen dürfen.

Am meisten hat Spaß gemacht, dass es allen Spaß gemacht. Mountainbiken ist nunmehr auch Wintersport.

Nochmals Vielen Dank an Heide und Pit für das Guiding und die stimmungsvolle vorweihnachtliche Gastlichkeit. 

Liebe Grüße und schöne Weihnachten.

Helge


----------



## Otterauge (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch ein neuen Tourgide mit den Kindern im Garten erschaffen, der ist gerade zu prädestiniert den richtigen Weg zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich wär auch bei ner weiteren Tour dabei.


----------

